# Dubai's Flagship Mall



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Da heck? Why dun we have one here?

























Anyone seen this or have more info on it?
Gawdd... i would be at the mall everyday!


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

There was a post about it leaking and flooding the mall. We dont have one here because we dont have crazy oil money nor the princes that are willing to pay it.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I watched the thing on national geo abou the construction of the Mall itself and a huge portion of it was the Build of the aquarium and the glass etc.

What's really unique about that glass front is that it was actually about 7 seperate pieces and they put them all in place then they superheated them and the joints faded so you cant tell. So technically it's 1 piece now.

And i think i remember them saying they have 30,000 species of fish in there.

Crazy


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh so i guess i can look it up on national geographic and try to find the documentary for it?
Thanks =)


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Omg its leaking!

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Blurry footage, but it looks lke its going to flood!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

The leak is the perfect metaphor to what has happened to Dubai's economy in recent months. The same hubris and easy credit that created a ridiculously huge self-parody of an aquarium in the desert for no one but a couple of sheiks gawk at now has left their economy in a mess with the worldwide credit crunch. I wouldn't be surprised at all if in a few years that aquarium is filled with hair algae and cyanobacteria because they ran short on funds to properly maintain it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is one wicked aquarium & one helluva leak lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> The leak is the perfect metaphor to what has happened to Dubai's economy in recent months. The same hubris and easy credit that created a ridiculously huge self-parody of an aquarium in the desert for no one but a couple of sheiks gawk at now has left their economy in a mess with the worldwide credit crunch. I wouldn't be surprised at all if in a few years that aquarium is filled with hair algae and cyanobacteria because they ran short on funds to properly maintain it.


I completely forgot about how much maintenance cost would be! And imagine the cost just for daily feeding! OMG


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

....Craziness


----------

